# Ipod tiuch et Wifi free



## Mujerafa (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

heureux possesseur d'un ipod touch(soft version2.1), je n'arrive pas  à le connecter à mon reseau wifi free(le wifi fonctionne avec mon imac).En fait il trouve on reseau mais n'arrive pas à se connecter.

Que se passe t il 

merci d'avance pour vos réponses

J


----------



## fandipod (15 Septembre 2008)

Est ce que tu as rentré les codes pour te permettre de te connecter au réseau?


----------



## Mujerafa (16 Septembre 2008)

oui, j'ai rentré mes codes et l'icone en haut à gauche me signale un reseau , et quand je vais dans les preferences wifi il me dit qu'il est connecté à mon reseau?


----------



## fandipod (16 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux reformuler ton post stp je n'ai strictement pas compris je pense qu'il n'est pas très clair!!


----------



## Mujerafa (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

voilà je cherche  à connecter mon ipod touch au wifi de ma freebox.

Le wifi est activé sur la freebox.

L'ipod touch trouve mon reseau Wifi.

Je rentre donc les codes por me connecter(mot de passe).

Jusqu'ici tout va bien!

Je cherche à surfer avec Safari et la le message "impossible d'ouvrir la page"
Safari n'a pas pu ouvrir la page car le serveur ne repondait pas"

Je ne comprends donc pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à me connecter.

J'espère avoir été plus clair
J


----------



## ced68 (17 Septembre 2008)

Tu as bien une icone WiFi dans la barre avec l'heure, la batterie... ?


----------



## Mujerafa (17 Septembre 2008)

Oui, j'ai l'icone  Wifi, l'heure au milieu et la batterie à droite.


----------



## fandipod (17 Septembre 2008)

Est ce qu'il y a un bouton d'association sur ta freebox?


----------



## Mujerafa (17 Septembre 2008)

C'est quoi un bouton d'association sur la freebox????


----------



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

Je parie que ta freebox partage sa connexion, mais pas internet!

J ai eu le meme probleme avec mon Mac.. Je trouvais le reseau, mais je ne me connectais pas a internet! Safari donnait le meme message que toi.

Il a fallu que j active le partage de connexion Internet sur le Mac!

Je parie mon slip contre un bol de Tiramisu qu'il faut effectuer le meme genre de demarche sur ta freebox! ( mais apres je ne saurais pas en dire plus! je ne connais pas la freebox)


----------



## hotblood (17 Septembre 2008)

Et en entrant l'adresse MAC du Touch dans ton routeur free, ça marche pas???:mouais:


----------



## Mujerafa (18 Septembre 2008)

Ben evidemment que ça marche!!!

Merci beaucoup à tous mon problème et réglé.

A+

J


----------



## Mujerafa (18 Septembre 2008)

pour profete162

dommage pour le slip et le tiramisu

et merci quand même

J


----------

